# PJ's Pets 40% of coupon



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/_eNews_Coupons/0100.jpg

It's good until April 2nd, I picked up a 10 gallon and a marina s-20 hob that was 50% off


----------



## barqs (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

awe....up to $25...I knew there's a catch...

i would've picked up another Fluval something...


----------

